# Spare bedroom, rough in and drywall?



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Can anyone give me some aprx numbers to rough in and drywall a small basement bedroom? Dims are roughly 12 x 16. I already have an electrician and painter...


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

We did half of our basement last year and put up the drywall ourselves. Had a guy rough it in for us then hired a mud/tape guy to do the rest. I can recommend a couple of people if you're local along the wasatch front. I would suspect that rough it in around $500 max, drywall materials around $160ish, mud/tape probably get by for around 200ish. All in should be less than $1,000


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I think Lost is pretty darn close. If you need any tools I probably have them, let me know. I bought a bunch of stuff when I finished my basement.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks gents. 

LL, yes message me those contacts if you would please.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Longgun said:


> Thanks gents.
> 
> LL, yes message me those contacts if you would please.


I'll have to get our framer's contact info tonight. Where are you located at so I can make sure he goes to your area?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Drywall is normally $4 per sf of floor = $768 for a licensed contractor, way more than one would expect.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Man! Are you adding on? Isn't the Longgun estates big enough? Sheeesh. :mrgreen:


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Huge29 said:


> Drywall is normally $4 per sf of floor = $768 for a licensed contractor, way more than one would expect.


That's why my son and I put it up ourselves. We had approximately 1,000 sq feet of room areas consisting of 3 good sized bedrooms, a work out room and a very long hallway. My mud and tape guy did that part for $800 and I rented a sprayer and painted it myself in 4 hours putting on 2 coats of paint plus the primer/sealer first. It's really not that bad. You and one other person could put up the drywall in a day without any problems, the mud/tape usually takes 3-4 sessions so figure 4 days. Framing should take just a few hours and if you rent the paint sprayer from HomeDepot you can paint that room twice in just a couple of hours. You just have to wait for the paint to dry after the each coat. I did put a primer/sealer on the walls first, then two coats of the color paint we went with. Had never put up drywall or painted with a sprayer before so we just figured it out as we went. Turned out quite nice according to the ice queen so it must be ok since she's quite finicky.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

longbow said:


> Man! Are you adding on? Isn't the Longgun estates big enough? Sheeesh. :mrgreen:


Lol! Well kinda... Thoughts are to finish the room in question and build a detached garage/shop in the back yard. I have gotten so busy with critter work that im going to need to have more space for work flow. Im making it work at the moment but things are piling up.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> I'll have to get our framer's contact info tonight. Where are you located at so I can make sure he goes to your area?


Kaysville


----------



## Endoren (Nov 19, 2020)

Recently, I moved to another house, but it was completely empty, so I had to furnish it. In fact, I realised that it's really hard to find a good furniture shop. I went to almost all nearby shops, but I couldn't find something to my taste. More than that, it is a huge investment, thus the quality has to correspond with the price. In the end, I found the ny furniture outlet. It's a trusted online shop, with a wide variety of furniture models. More than that, it is extremely safe, as their return policy is clear, and they are open for further changes.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Sheet rock isn't rocket sceince. 



In a nutshell:

Go horizontal or vertical based on ceiling height.


Do ceiling first.


All like edges go together. Factory to factory, cut to cut.


Stagger your seams.


Don't put a seam on a door jam. Either put the cut farther along the wall away from the rough opening (preferable), or but the seam center of the header above the door (not ideal).


Leave a 1/2 gap from the floor to the bottom edge of your bottom course of rock. Scraps of sheetrock work great for this as spacers. If the floor gets wet, it doesn't creep up the wall. You can also use a wonderbar and step on it with one foot to bring the sheet up to the seam.


Nails leave a dimple. If screwing, best to use a screwgun that has a dimpler. If you miss a stud, pull the fastner, it will only work its way out later.




You also do not need a painter. Mud, caulk and paint, make you are what you ain't. :mrgreen:


Taping seams is NOT hard. Neither is floating a wall. I'd explain that to, but I'm done typing.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Lone_Hunter said:


> Sheet rock isn't rocket sceince.
> 
> In a nutshell:
> 
> ...


You make it seem so easy. That is a great tutorial.

However, there is a difference between learning, proficient, and really good. I would put myself somewhere between proficient and good in the mud/tape area. However, watching someone who is really good is pretty amazing. They in 10 minutes what takes me an hour.

and i hate painting. Doesn't mean I can't, it means I hate it. Found someone to do some hail damage paint work, best investment in a while. Scraped, sanded, caulked, and painted and I didn't have to. Winning combination.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

I worked construction in the chairforce when I was 20 years old, young dumb and full of.....

Used to be a 3E351. Journeyman structural specialist. Sheetmetal fabrication, wielding, carpentry, and masonry all rolled up into one MOS (or AFSC as the AF calls it). Jack of all trades, master of none.

I did A LOT of sheetrock, and mud n taping. As well as A LOT of concrete, say to the tune of 90 transit trucks a day.

Im 46 now, and NO freaking way. No thanks. But I remember sheetrock and floating walls like riding a bicycle. If I were to do it now, it would take me awhile because I haven't done it in years. Like maybe an hour to hang two sheets. :mrgreen: (i'm guessing.)

But I do remember when you do it every day, you get REALLY proficeint. Especially if your the dedicated guy on the screwgun. A good man on a screwgun can fasten rock fast enough for two cutters. Say doing office spaces, 1 or 2 guys bring in one cut sheet, zip zip zip, and another couple guys bring in another one right behind the first two, zip zip zip.

I ran a screwgun for awhile, you REALLY have to be on your game, or your going to clog up the works. In terms of cutting and carrying, 1/2 " x8' rock is easy to work with. It's the 5/8" x 12' rock that sucks ass. I didn't do much overhead rock, being in the military, we did more drop ceilings.

There is one MAJOR difference between civillian and military construction, in the military you get assigned to a project, and you work it until your orders are done. (30 days, 45 days, 75 days, 180 days). You can start with breaking ground, and end with swinging steel and hanging sheetrock. In the civilian world, your specialized, you don't stay on a job from dozer to manlift.

Then I got out of the service, out of construction, went into IT and "flew a desk". :roll:


----------

